# Strange place to perch



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*For some reason, they love to perch on our shoes :laughing:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Either your family has abnormally clean smelling feet, or you need to get Candy and Tony to the vet ASAP for smelling test's....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Either your family has abnormally clean smelling feet, or you need to get Candy and Tony to the vet ASAP for smelling test's....

Click to expand...

:laughing:*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Maybe they are trying to tell you to let them go for a run, hahahahaha


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahaha or maybe they want their own shoes!!


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*Haha - my old dog used to sleep with his nose inside peoples shoes *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ours too!! Well, just Chewy now  They love to chew the hard tips on the laces :laughing:

Here's an old video I found, kind of hard to watch  



 *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Lol, Jill, that is funny how those shoe laces keep them busy. But I know, it's sad to watch it too, you miss Muffin :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cute pictures, Dee!

Perching on the shoes makes them feel close to you and safe. Awwwwww... The same reason dogs like to sleep with their noses in shoes or their heads laying on them. 

However, I don't recommend any 'humans' try it as foot odor HOPEFULLY is NOT something any of us would find appealing. YUCK!!

:laughing:*


----------

